# Antec 902 vs. Lancool K62



## CI-II2IS (23. Juli 2009)

Hi,
demnächst möchte ich mir ein neues Gehäuse kaufen. Nach einigem Suchen, Lesen und Vergleichen sind nun besonders 2 Gehäuse in der engeren Auswahl, die da wären:

Antec902:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Nine Hundred Two

Lancool K62 (noch nicht erschienen, aber bald verfügbar):
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black


Ich weiß, dass beides gute Gehäuse sind, kann mich aber nicht so recht entscheiden. Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht durch pro/contra Kaufkriterien zu einer Entscheidung verhelfen? 
Beispielsweise habe ich gelesen, dass das Antec recht laut ist. Kann das jemand aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen?
Vom Design her gefallen mit beide recht gut.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen (aber bitte keine Posts à la "mein Freund hat dieses oder jenes Gehäuse und ist damit sehr zufrieden).
Es sollten schon stichhaltige Argumente sein und am besten aus eigener Erfahrung...

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## tRauma (23. Juli 2009)

Zum Lancool wird dir wohl niemand etwas sagen können weil es noch niemand hat.
Was die Lautstärke des Antec`s betrifft, liegt es sicher wohl an der Mesh Front. Die ist sehr durchlässig und zudem noch gröber als bei anderen Mesh Pedanten.

Ich tendiere hier _vorerst_ ganz klar zum K62. Zum einen aus preislichen, zum anderen aus optischen Gründen.
Der Hubschrauber Landeplatz auf dem Deckel und die grobe Mesh Struktur beim Antec gehen ja mal gar nicht.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (23. Juli 2009)

Von der Technik her nehmen sich die beiden mit Sicherheit nicht viel, was mir beim LanCool besser gefällt, sind die seitlichen HDD-Einschübe und das etwas dezentere Styling, da ja Lian-Li dahinters teckt, bekommst du hier für nen akzeptablen Preis ein sehr solides und gut verarbeitetes Case!

YouTube - LanCool DragonLord PC-K62 PC Gaming Case


----------



## fpsJunkie (23. Juli 2009)

das lancool hat keinen seitlichen Grakalüfter.
also man müsste das sichtfensster bearbeiten und so ein seitenlüfter bringt schon große vorteile mit sich.
Ich würde das Antec 902 nehmen, hat mehr so was aggressiv gamingmäßiges.


----------



## kuki122 (23. Juli 2009)

Hi

würde eher zu nem ALU case greifen, mit besserer Qualität.. aber..

wenn schon eins von dene beiden, dann das antec, Lancool ist an sich bestimmt oft besser, aber meiner meinung nach ist das k62 ein Flop!
der deckel und front aus plastik!


----------



## Mosed (23. Juli 2009)

Zum Thema Lautstärke: Die Lüfter sind ja austauschbar. Von daher würde ich das nicht als Hauptkriterium einstufen.

Für meinen Geschmack verunstaltet der obere Lüfter beim Antec das Design total, aber das Gehäuse muss dir ja gefallen.


----------



## CI-II2IS (23. Juli 2009)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Von der Technik her nehmen sich die beiden mit Sicherheit nicht viel, was mir beim LanCool besser gefällt, sind die seitlichen HDD-Einschübe


Behindert der seitliche HDD-Käfig eigentlich nicht den Luftstrom vom Frontlüfter?



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Zum Thema Lautstärke: Die Lüfter sind ja austauschbar. Von daher würde ich das nicht als Hauptkriterium einstufen.


Naja.. alle Lüfter dann nochmal auszutauschen wäre aber eine kostspielige Sache. Dann habe ich lieber gleich ein Gehäuse mit leisen Lüfter. Aber das Problem ist eben wie erwähnt, dass noch keiner was zum Lancool sagen kann. Wahrscheinlich warte ich erst einmal, bis es draußen ist und (hoffentlich) ein Review hier auftaucht.


----------



## fpsJunkie (23. Juli 2009)

nimm das Antec.
es gibt für alles adapter und Verlängerungen!


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (23. Juli 2009)

CI-II2IS schrieb:


> Behindert der seitliche HDD-Käfig eigentlich nicht den Luftstrom vom Frontlüfter?



Also wenn ich das Bild hier anschaue, sag ich pauschal kein Problem:
Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black

Und das mit dem seitlichen Grakalüfter ist imho Kokolores, die zerpflücken den Luftstrom, der ja nach dem Prinzip vorne rein, vom CPU-Lüfter aufgenommen und hinten wieder rausgesaugt laufen! 

Ich hab auch noch nicht wirklich den Beweis gefunden, das die seitlichen Lüfter was bringen, höchstens bei nem Top-Down CPU-Kühler.

Das einzige, was tatsächlich ein paar Grad bringt, sind Boden-Lüfter, die von unten die Luft ansaugen und dann direkt auf die Graka blasen, da sind schnell mal 10-15°C Verbesserung drin!
siehe:
http://saved.im/nzm1ndvicxbp/cimg0789.jpg


----------



## fpsJunkie (23. Juli 2009)

da ist dein PC nach 3 wochen ein staubsaugerbeutel.
unterm Pc sammelt sich - bei mir zumindest - viel staub, den zieht der lüfter dann rein.
wenn du eine GTX-karte hast, dann wird die abluft von der doch an der seite rausgeblasen oder?
wenn du den lüfter dann so einstellst dass der die luft rausziehst hasst du auch eien großen temperaturunterschied.
so ist es zumindest bei mir.


----------



## CI-II2IS (23. Juli 2009)

...beide Gehäuse haben ja kein Bodenlüfter, dafür aber Staubfilter. (Ich hoffe die halten, was sie versprechen!)

Das Lancool hat allerdings eine Bodenöffnung für das Netzteil (mit Staubfilter).
Das ist doch sicher ein Vorteil oder?


----------



## fpsJunkie (23. Juli 2009)

wenn du später mal eine wakü einbauen wilst, hat das antec den vorteil das es hinten schon zwei löcher für die schläuche hat.
so kannst du auch einen externen radi benutzen und die seitenwand zu lassen.


----------



## tRauma (23. Juli 2009)

Die zwei Löcher für die Schläuche hat das K62 auch


----------



## CI-II2IS (23. Juli 2009)

Hat das Lancool übrigens auch. 
Sag mal hast du dir auch mal das Lancool angeschaut oder bist du nur der Fürsprecher für das Antec?^^


----------



## fpsJunkie (23. Juli 2009)

ich hab mir das lancool angeschaut aber ich habe mit lancool bereit 3x schlechte erfahrungen gemacht.
mir ist es eig. egal was du nimmst, nur finde ich lancool halt nicht so gut und das antec sieht meiner meinung besser aus.


----------



## CI-II2IS (23. Juli 2009)

PC-freak schrieb:


> ich hab mir das lancool angeschaut aber ich habe mit lancool bereit 3x schlechte erfahrungen gemacht.
> mir ist es eig. egal was du nimmst, nur finde ich lancool halt nicht so gut und das antec sieht meiner meinung besser aus.



Darf man fragen, was das für schlechte Erfahrungen waren und in wieweit? Bei Lancool-Gehäusen?


----------



## fpsJunkie (23. Juli 2009)

ja, bei Lancool-Gehäusen. also einmal hat das teil einen recht billigen eindruck gemacht, die Lackierung war voller kleiner blasen.
dann war einmal die Seitenwand wackelig, als man konnte sie hin und her biegen. das darf normalerweise bei keinem guten Gehäuse sein. Da war auch die Frontblende aus billigplastik dass total spröde war.
und beim letzten waren die Lüfter abnormal laut und der lack war wieder verpfuscht, es war viel innen rein gelaufen und es hatte sich eine fette blase gebildet.

aber das könnte jetzt Zufall sein dass grade ich 3x ein schlechtes erwischt habe, ein kumpel von mir macht mit den gehäusen gute nur Erfahrungen.
wenn du willst kannst du genauso gut Lancool nehmen, die sind mit der Qualität ungefähr so wie Antec.
ich finde nur das die Antecgehäsue besser aussehen, mehr nach Gaming, so bissl verrückter. aber jeder hat seien eigenen Geschmack.
Könnte dir ansonsten auch noch das HAF 922 empfehlen, kostet 100€ und ist richtig geil!!!


----------



## KILLTHIS (23. Juli 2009)

Also das Lancool gefällt mir persönlich besser. Ich finde das Antec aus den Gründen fraglich, dass oben dieser Ventilator drin hängt und somit eventuell den Luftstrom aufmischt - und zudem wirkt es auch wie das Case eines Modding-anfängers, der zu viele verschieden bunte Lüfter eingebastelt hat.
Das Lancool hingegen hat eine "moderne Eleganz", welche zum einen das Gamerherz anspricht und zum anderen über eine gute Ausstattung zu einem vernünftigen Preis anbietet.
Das Antec versteckt aber auf gute Art und Weise die Laufwerke und bietet in dem HDD-Bereich einen guten Airflow. Trotz allem wirkt es klobiger als das Lancool.


----------



## tRauma (23. Juli 2009)

PC-freak schrieb:


> ja, bei Lancool-Gehäusen. also einmal hat das teil einen recht billigen eindruck gemacht, die Lackierung war voller kleiner blasen.
> dann war einmal die Seitenwand wackelig, als man konnte sie hin und her biegen. das darf normalerweise bei keinem guten Gehäuse sein. Da war auch die Frontblende aus billigplastik dass total spröde war.
> und beim letzten waren die Lüfter abnormal laut und der lack war wieder verpfuscht, es war viel innen rein gelaufen und es hatte sich eine fette blase gebildet.


Wenn du wie du schreibst schon 3 Lancool Gehäuse hattest, wäre dir aufgefallen das


Es gar keinen Lack gibt der Blasen schlagen kann weil die Gehäuse nicht lackiert sind sondern eloxiert
Es bei Lancool keine Plastik Frontblenden gab sondern nur welche aus Alu
 Bist du dir sicher das du 3 Lancool Cases hattest? Vielleicht waren sie ja von einem anderen Hersteller.


----------



## Chrissi (23. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab das Antec 900. Das sich eigentlich nur durchs aussehen unterscheidet (Ich find das 900 klar schöner)
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Nine Hundred Ultimate Gamer Case
Also die Lüfter sind überhauptnicht laut. Und man kann sie in 3 Stufen Regeln(An so Schaltern am Lüfter).
Und verarbeitung und Kühlung ist auch gut.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (23. Juli 2009)

PC-freak schrieb:


> da ist dein PC nach 3 wochen ein staubsaugerbeutel.
> unterm Pc sammelt sich - bei mir zumindest - viel staub, den zieht der lüfter dann rein.
> wenn du eine GTX-karte hast, dann wird die abluft von der doch an der seite rausgeblasen oder?
> wenn du den lüfter dann so einstellst dass der die luft rausziehst hasst du auch eien großen temperaturunterschied.
> so ist es zumindest bei mir.



Wofür gibt´s Staubfilter und notfalls nen Pollenfilter für 2,50€ aus dem Baumarkt...?
Ich hab auch 2 Lüfter am Boden und null Staub im Stacker


----------



## DonBes (24. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab seit gestern das Antec Case und kann echt sagen dass es ziemlich Edel aussieht und eine Verarbeitung hat vom feinsten...die Lüfter haben alle eine Steuerung und sind auf niedriger und mittlerer Stufe kaum hörbar...den großen oben konnte ich bisher nicht anmachen weil der Rechner noch nicht aufgebaut ist,ich hab nur mal so ein HDD case davon abgebaut und den Lüfter an meinem jetzigen PC geklemmt...auf höchster Stufe würde ich es auch als störend bezeichnen...Ich tausche mein A+ Twinengine dagegen und kann sagen dass die Verarbeitungen nicht zu vergleichen sind...Als ich mich wegen Case entscheiden musste stand auch das Lancool zur Debatte aber ich hab mich dann für das Antec entschieden und wie schon gesagt ich bereue es ganz und gar nichtIch muss auch sagen dass es in real viel besser aussieht als auf den Bildern allerdings kann das mit dem Lancool genau so sein...wollte dir nur meine Eindrücke darstellen,vielleicht hilft dir das ja bei deiner Entscheidung

Vielleicht ne kurze Pro Liste weil die Contras werd ich erst beim zusammenbau feststellen oder auch nicht mal sehen

Pro: 
-Verabeitung,
-keine schiefen Kanten,jedes Teil passt genau auf sein Gegenstück
-Elegant trotz Window und den oberen Lüfter
-An jedem lüfter ist auch ein Staubfilter,abnehmbar und waschbar soviel ich weis
-am Seitenfenster besteht die Möglichkeit einen Lüfter anzubringen ist aber nicht zwingend Notwendig und wenns nach mir geht zwingend zu vermeiden
-das Meshgitter ist grober und leichter vom Staub zu befreien,genau dahinter befinden sich auch Staubfilter
-Kabelmanagement scheint gut durchdacht zu sein...
und mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht ein


----------



## CI-II2IS (24. Juli 2009)

Danke DonBes. Da sind wir jetzt mal beim Thema (so richtig mit Argumenten).
Ich hoffe du berichtest auch weiterhin, wenn du auch ein paar contras festgestellt hast (wenn es welche gibt^^).

Wie gesagt ist ist es halt schwierig zu sagen, wie es mit dem Lancool aussieht, weil es es eben noch nicht zu kaufen gibt. Deshalb werde ich auf jeden Fall Reviews abwarten, das steht fest.

Was denkt Ihr , wie sieht es mit der Länge und dem Platz aus? Ich habe eine Geforce 8800 GTX. Müsset eigentlich in beide gut passen oder?



Chrissi schrieb:


> Also ich hab das Antec 900. Das sich eigentlich nur durchs aussehen unterscheidet (Ich find das 900 klar schöner)



...Außerdem wurde ja noch das HAF erwähnt, aber beide kommen für mich eigentlich nicht in Frage, weil ich bei diesem Preis schon ein Gehäuse möchte, das auch innen schön schwarz lackiert ist.


----------



## tRauma (24. Juli 2009)

Ich hab keine Ahnung wie lang eine 8800 GTX ist, aber anhand der Maße auf dem Bild kannst du schon mal Beim K62 überprüfen ob sie passt.
Jedenfalls laut Hersteller angaben. Daher ohne Garantie.


----------



## kuki122 (24. Juli 2009)

Ich würde mir bei dem preis aufjedenfall kein Plastikteil holen ...


----------



## CI-II2IS (24. Juli 2009)

kuki122 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir bei dem preis aufjedenfall kein Plastikteil holen ...



Meinst du das Lancool? Das hat doch eine Meshfront oder etwa nicht? 
Also der Deckel sieht schon ein wenig nach Plastik aus, aber ich denke das ist dann wenigstens Plastik guter Qualität.


----------



## CI-II2IS (25. Juli 2009)

Sorry wegen dem Doppelpost, habe aber gerade ein drittes Gehäuse gefunden, das sehr vielversprechend aussieht. 
Und zwar habe ich gesehen, dass es das Coolermaster RC690 jetzt auch als "PureBlack Edition" gibt:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master RC-690K - PURE Black Window Edition

Das macht meine Entscheidung auch nicht gerade leichter!


----------



## »EraZeR« (26. Juli 2009)

Ich würde das Coolermaster dem Antec vorziehen aber kaufen tue ich mir trotzdem das Lancool. Von der Optik finde ich das Coolermaster deutlich besser als das Gehäuse von Antec.


----------



## Da_Frank (26. Juli 2009)

Ich würd auch das Lancool nehmen


----------



## CI-II2IS (26. Juli 2009)

Ich habe noch irgendwo einen Noctua 92mm Lüfter rumliegen, der eigentlich sehr gut ist. 
Was denkt ihr, könnte ich den im Lancool oberhalb des 140mm in der Front anbringen? (in dem Laufwerkschacht)

Im Moment tendiere ich zum Lancool, aber ich warte auf jeden Fall noch die Reviews ab...


----------



## -NTB- (26. Juli 2009)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-P50R ARMORSUIT AMD Edition - black

wennich ein rotes mb haette, ne radeon mit rotem pcb....und wenns weniger kosten würde...hach das knallt ja auf jdn!!!!

aber der preis


----------



## tRauma (27. Juli 2009)

CI-II2IS schrieb:


> Ich habe noch irgendwo einen Noctua 92mm Lüfter rumliegen, der eigentlich sehr gut ist.
> Was denkt ihr, könnte ich den im Lancool oberhalb des 140mm in der Front anbringen? (in dem Laufwerkschacht)
> /QUOTE]
> Klar geht das, da passt sogar nen 120er hin. Ist nur ein wenig Bastelarbeit.


----------



## -NTB- (27. Juli 2009)

@PCGH: werdet ihr den Tower: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black

testen?

Leider gibt es hierzu ja noch kein Review, von daher denke ich dass da schon von mehrern Leuten interesse besteht....

wäre spitze


----------



## CI-II2IS (27. Juli 2009)

-NTB- schrieb:


> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-P50R ARMORSUIT AMD Edition - black
> 
> wennich ein rotes mb haette, ne radeon mit rotem pcb....und wenns weniger kosten würde...hach das knallt ja auf jdn!!!!
> 
> aber der preis




Wäre mir dann auch ein bisschen zu teuer...




-NTB- schrieb:


> @PCGH: werdet ihr den Tower: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black
> 
> testen?
> 
> ...



Da wird es 100% einen Review geben!


----------



## -NTB- (28. Juli 2009)

CI-II2IS schrieb:


> Wäre mir dann auch ein bisschen zu teuer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




+ein test in der nächsten pcgh ausgabe

das wäre der hammer


----------



## CI-II2IS (29. Juli 2009)

Das ginge aber nur, wenn Caseking dem PCGH Team schon sehr früh ein Modell zur Verfügung gestellt hat, weil das Gehäuse ja erst am 5. August erhältlich ist und am 5. August das neue Heft rasukommt.


----------



## »EraZeR« (29. Juli 2009)

-NTB- schrieb:


> @PCGH: werdet ihr den Tower: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black
> 
> testen?
> 
> ...



Ich kaufs mir am 5.08.09 (das Bundle) und werde euch bestimmt meine Meinung darüber schreiben. Vielleicht mache ich noch nen Test drauß


----------



## -NTB- (29. Juli 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Ich kaufs mir am 5.08.09 (das Bundle) und werde euch bestimmt meine Meinung darüber schreiben. Vielleicht mache ich noch nen Test drauß





Mit bundle, meinste da cpukühler+tower?

wenn ja, weißte schon welchen kühler du dann minnst??

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 "Megahalems Edition"

dieses ist ja der absolute hammer^^


----------



## »EraZeR« (30. Juli 2009)

-NTB- schrieb:


> Mit bundle, meinste da cpukühler+tower?
> 
> wenn ja, weißte schon welchen kühler du dann minnst??
> 
> ...



Genau diesen Bundle


----------



## CI-II2IS (30. Juli 2009)

Hey was haltet ihr davon?
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Alle Silverstone Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-RV02B-W Raven 2 Midi-Tower - black

Sieht jedenfalls sehr innovativ aus...


----------



## -NTB- (31. Juli 2009)

CI-II2IS schrieb:


> Hey was haltet ihr davon?
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Alle Silverstone Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-RV02B-W Raven 2 Midi-Tower - black
> 
> Sieht jedenfalls sehr innovativ aus...





viel zu teuer, optisch nicht mein ding....ebend geschmacks sache

würde dann eher hierzu dentieren Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Skeleton - Open Air Case


----------



## »EraZeR« (2. August 2009)

Das dürfte euch interessieren!

Auf TweakPC ist ein Test des Lancool K62 erschienen und es überzeugt auf ganzer Linie.

Lancool PC-K62 Dragonlord - Neues Gaming und Lanparty Case im Test - Einleitung Tweakpc.de


----------



## Trust-Surrender (4. August 2009)

mega schwacher Test
kein einziges eigenes Bild und getestet wurde auch nichts


----------



## -NTB- (4. August 2009)

und diese mukke in dem viedeo

denke da werdens noch deutlich bessere rewies geben


----------



## troppa (4. August 2009)

-NTB- schrieb:


> und diese mukke in dem viedeo
> 
> denke da werdens noch deutlich bessere rewies geben



Irgendwer in der PR von Lian Li / Lancool fand das wohl cool,
oder vlt einer der gefeuert werden sollte, hat noch eben ein "Lied" mit eJay gemacht. Da hab ich ja noch besser Musik mit eJay gemacht und ich habs mal garnich darauf.


Naja ich tendiere auch zu Lancool, da ich finde der große Lüfter des 902 unterbricht die klare Linienführung des Gehäuses zu stark und wenn der Kunststoff so gut wirkt wie an meinem Lian Li G70 sieht es auch besser aus.


----------



## »EraZeR« (4. August 2009)

So, Gehäuse ist bestellt. Warscheinlich kommt es morgen an und ich bin dann so gegen Nachmittag mit dem Einbau dann kommen ein paar Meinungen von mir und auch Bilder (vllt auch ein Video  )


----------



## alex0582 (4. August 2009)

ich hätte auch das lancool genommen der grosse lüfter im antec is nich so dolle das lancool is cool


----------



## doenerladen07 (4. August 2009)

@ EraZeR
Habe meins am Montag bestellt aber ist doch erst ab morgen Lieferbar?! 

Wurde deins schon verschickt oder wie?


----------



## -NTB- (5. August 2009)

doenerladen07 schrieb:


> @ EraZeR
> Habe meins am Montag bestellt aber ist doch erst ab morgen Lieferbar?!
> 
> Wurde deins schon verschickt oder wie?




Unmöglich, er ab heute bekommen die lancools neue besitzer 

sofern die post schenll ist


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. August 2009)

Ja natürlich kommt meins erst frühestens heute, aber bestellt habe ich schon am Montag.


----------



## doenerladen07 (5. August 2009)

Die ersten Lancools K62 sind jetzt Verfügbar.
Die Post muss aber sehr sehr schnell sein dass man es heute noch bekommt, und das ist sie nicht 

Oder man holt es ab.
Ich wohn aber in Rheinland-Pfalz, also ich denk ich hab meins morgen oder übermorgen.

Bestellt hab ich auch am Montag


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. August 2009)

Also meins ist noch nicht da und wenn es bis 12 uhr nicht bei mir angekommen ist, wird es wohl erst morgen kommen. Bis jetzt kam die Post immer vor 12 Uhr bei mir.


----------



## doenerladen07 (5. August 2009)

Hm, meins ist noch nicht mal verschickt..

Naja, aber ich denke im Laufe des Tages wirds schon noch rausgehen.


----------



## -NTB- (5. August 2009)

Tröstet euch meins ist auch noch nicht da...wurde noch nicht mal losgeschickt, scheinen viel zu tun zu haben bei caseking...

naja hoffe mal das es am fr spätestens da ist...wärs weekend schon mal gerettet!!


e: Arbeitet euer bote beier GHL oder GLS ?

wäre ja mal interessant, welcher liefer dienst schneller ist


----------



## stefan.net82 (5. August 2009)

hallo!

hab selbst seit einiger zeit das antc 902, kann dir deshalb was bezüglich lautstärke sagen!

zuerst zu den lüftern:
das gehäuse verfügt über eine manuelle lüftersteuerung, welche erlaubt, die beiden 120mm frontlüfter, den oberen bigboi 200mm lüfter und den hinteren 120mm lüfter je nach gewünschter drehzahl zu justieren!
darüber hinaus kannst du 2 optionale 120mm lüfter für graka und festplattenkäfig einbauen! (was aber eigentlich überflüssig ist, da das gehäuse mit den gelieferten lüftern bereits einen wirklich ausgezeichneten airflow aufweist!

nun zur lautstärke: auf minimaler drehzahl sind die lüfter zwar zu hören, jedoch für mich nicht weiter unangenehm laut: 
(alle lüfter auf höchster drehzahl machen dem staubsauger in punkto lautstärke konkurrenz, das case wird aber zum kühlschrank, war bei mir bis jetzt aber noch nie nötig!)

geringe drehzahl-hohe drehzahl (dB):

der bigboi: 24-30
beiden frontl- und der hintere lüfter: 25-30

also, die meisten grafikkarten sind deutlich lauter als die caselüfter des antec 902!
darüber hinaus unterstützt das gehäuse 3-fach-sli, bietet selbst für eine 30cm lange graka ohne probleme genügend platz, hat ein echt cooles design und ist sauber verarbeitet, was will man mehr!?
nicht zu vergessen das seitenfenster und die nahtlose schwarze lackierung innen und außen...

ich würde das antec 902 ohne wenn und aber empfehlen, es ist ein gaming case, welches in punkto airflow und kühlung so manchen big tower um längen schlägt, zu einem fairen preis!!

hoffe ich konnte noch helfen?

lg,
stevo


----------



## stefan.net82 (5. August 2009)

Noch was an an KILLTHIS (seite 2): 


lancool und eleganz? schon der name hat wenig eleganz!
eleganz? wer will schon seit case zum tanzabend ausführen??

die lüfter beim antec sind genau so wie sie sein sollten, modding anfänger hätten es
schwer ein gehäuse mit diesem airflow zu entwerfen, wenn das blau stört, kann man mit etwas 
übung oder roher gewalt, (wenn man es nötig hat), die LEDs entfernen!!

antec 902 rules!

peace,
stevo.


----------



## doenerladen07 (5. August 2009)

@stefan
Das Antec ist aber geschmackssache..
Stand auch vor der Entscheidung vom Antec und vom Lancool.
Letztendlich hat mir aber das Lancool besser gefallen.
Beurteile Produkte bitte nicht nach dem Namen.


Hab grad die Email bekommen dass mein Lancool verpackt wurde und in kürze verschickt wird.
Vielleicht kommt das Paket ja morgen, es sind aber immerhin von Berlin zu mir 600 km Luftlinie..
Werde mich auf jeden fall melden wenn die Post gekommen ist


----------



## -NTB- (5. August 2009)

doenerladen07 schrieb:


> @stefan
> Das Antec ist aber geschmackssache..
> Stand auch vor der Entscheidung vom Antec und vom Lancool.
> Letztendlich hat mir aber das Lancool besser gefallen.
> ...




@1 jau das stimmt zu 100%

@2 me too, um 18uhr kam die mail an

sogar evt morgen aber ich denke eher samstag ist dass da: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 "Megahalems Edition"
Yeah


----------



## n0b0dY (5. August 2009)

Huhu ich hab noch das alte antec 900 was sich aber net wirklich von der 2 unterscheidet!die kühlleistung ist wirklich gut und vom aussehen her isses halt geschmackssache!
jetzt mal zu den lüftern von antec nach ca 1 jahr hat 1 lüfter angefangen zu schleifen(ich hab gedacht mir fallen die ohren ab weils immermal gequitscht hat)und die manuelle lüftersteuereung naja wenn man sie umschalten will muss man erstmal das case aufmachen! dat war nervig...ob das lancoll ene hat wurde ja net beschrieben entweder isses leise oder dir fallen die ohren ab
vom platz her passt dein 88er dicke rein ich hab bei meiner bestimmt noch 6-8 cm platz bis zum plattenkäfig(nur wenn man ne platte auf die selbe höhe macht wirds sehr eng!

fazit!
an jedem gehäuse is wat was net unbedingt passt entscheide dich einfach für das was dir besser gefällt!


----------



## doenerladen07 (5. August 2009)

Wenns morgen kommen würde .. 

Wär ziemlich obergeil.



> fazit!
> an jedem gehäuse is wat was net unbedingt passt


Genau! Und deswegen fällt die Entscheidung für viele Besonders schwer.


----------



## -NTB- (6. August 2009)

doenerladen07 schrieb:


> Wenns morgen kommen würde ..
> 
> Wär ziemlich obergeil.
> 
> Genau! Und deswegen fällt die Entscheidung für viele Besonders schwer.




genau, an jedem tower gibt es was zu mekkern

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-P50R ARMORSUIT AMD Edition - black

bei diesem ists der preis, daher gefiehl das lancool mir ebend mit kühler am besten, mal sehen wie die 2 geilen sachen sich so machen

JO morgen...oha das wäre ein dream wenns morgen kommen würde, dann wäre ich morgen so gut gelaunt wie nen junky auf hero


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. August 2009)

Bei mir ist es immernoch nicht da. 

PS: ist es bei euch auch so warm draußen? Bei mir um 10 Uhr schon 24° (Gottseidank habe ich keine Schule)


----------



## -NTB- (6. August 2009)

nein, soll aber laut sendestatus noch heute ankommen^^

mal hoffen


was sagt dir deine sendestatus?


----------



## doenerladen07 (6. August 2009)

Meins ist auch noch nicht da, wird auch sehr warscheinlich nicht mehr kommen.
Naja, ich denke morgen wirds kommen, allerspätestens Samstag.

Habt ihr mit GLS oder DHL bestellt?
Ich hab mit DHL, da sieht man aber glaub ich nicht, wann er vorraussichtlich ankommen wird.

PS:Bei mir sinds 25°. Hab zum Glück noch 2 1/2 Wochen Ferien


----------



## -NTB- (6. August 2009)

nachschauen kann mans mit beiden, habe auch DHL ist nämlich billiger was die bezahlung angeht..

so,,,wenns bis 16uhr net da ist, ist da auch feierabend dann kommt es ebend erst fr an ...naja jedenfalls habe ich am weekend viel zu tun


----------



## -NTB- (6. August 2009)

Sry für DP!!

Aber:

Es ist so ebend angekommen santamaria


----------



## doenerladen07 (6. August 2009)

Glückwunsch

Meins ist noch nicht da.
Wo sieht man das bei DHL?
Mach maln Bild ich wills mal in echt sehen ^^


----------



## -NTB- (6. August 2009)

doenerladen07 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> 
> Meins ist noch nicht da.
> Wo sieht man das bei DHL?
> Mach maln Bild ich wills mal in echt sehen ^^




jo, hab allerdings keine digicamera, nicht mal mein handy hat eine
kommt aber alles noch,..

156202072482 das ist z.b. meine nummer!  die paketnummer schickt dir caseking per mail!

dann gehste auf Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör

stellste GLS auf DHL um, fügst nur die nummer ein (postleitzahl ist zumindest bei mir net notwendig!)

und dann siehste was da steht...


----------



## doenerladen07 (6. August 2009)

Achsooo.

*Datum/Uhrzeit
Status             Beschreibung                                                                                                                     
05.08.09 00:00*
Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor               Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor
*05.08.09 19:43 *
              Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum               Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.

Denke es wird morgen kommen. Ich hoffe es zumindest


----------



## -NTB- (6. August 2009)

doenerladen07 schrieb:


> Achsooo.
> 
> Datum/Uhrzeit             Status             Beschreibung                                                                                                                     05.08.09 00:00               Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor               Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor                                                                                                            05.08.09 19:43               Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum               Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
> Denke es wird morgen kommen. Ich hoffe es zumindest




ja so sieht es aus....Kommt natürlich darauf an wie viele pakete dein postboote morgen abzuarbeiten hat und wann er feierabend bekommt/hat...

aber genau so stand dass gestern abend bei mir auch da (19uhr) und data heute ists da!!!


viel erfolg, es macht übrigens nen edleneindruck!! sowohl die gummikabel halter vorm netztei, wie auch die Pci-halterungen!!

1.Nachteil...beim herausholen aus dem karton, fiehlen schon mal deckel sowie die front ab, also aufpassen, war nicht richtig festgemacht....

2....Was hat in einem modding case, was 100€ kostet ein schwarzer lüfter zu suchen?..der kommt jetzt erstmal raus, habe ja erstatz...fotos kommen sobal wie möglich, nun gehts erstmal annen umbau

3. die komplette schwarze innen lackierung ist auch sehr schick, wirkt alles im allem (1blick) sehr ordentlich verabeitet.

weiteres folgt....


----------



## CI-II2IS (6. August 2009)

@FerdiFuchs
edit: -NTB- ^^

Wärst du mal so nett und würdest die Länge der Lüfterkabel messen?

Ich habe mich nun auch für das Lancool entschieden und wollte eine Lüftersteuerung einbauen.
Jetzt weiß ich nicht (gerade bei dem Hecklüfter), ob ich Verlängerungskabel bräuchte...
Ich würde die Kabel halt nicht quer durchs Gehäuse legen, sondern schön verlegen


----------



## Luigi93 (6. August 2009)

@-NTB-
Mich würde interessieren, ob du evtl. Kaltlichtkathoden in dein Case einbaust (bietet sich ja sehr gut an, da mit Window und *sabber* schwarzem Innenraum). Ich hab nämlich vor, auch das Case zu bestellen und wollt wissen, wo man die Kathoden am besten unterbringen kann http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Revoltec-Kaltlicht-Kathode-Twin-Set-30cm-red::336.html


----------



## -NTB- (6. August 2009)

Man..das war ne quälerei!
Megahalems ist drauf so wie der Xigmatek Porter N881 HDT North-Bridge Kühler


passt grade so...war aber mega stressiig!!


habe aleine jetzt (ganz vergesen vorher oc auszuschalten aber es läuft)

aleine durch die 2kühler wechseln:

Temperaturen    
Motherboard    41 °C  (106 °F)
CPU    36 °C  (97 °F)
1. CPU / 1. Kern    32 °C  (90 °F)
1. CPU / 2. Kern    32 °C  (90 °F)
1. CPU / 3. Kern    32 °C  (90 °F)
GPU Diode (DispIO)    62 °C  (144 °F)
GPU Diode (MemIO)    72 °C  (162 °F)
GPU Diode (Shader)    64 °C  (147 °F)
SAMSUNG HD322HJ    24 °C  (75 °F)

Kühllüfter    
CPU    823 RPM
Gehäuse #2    429 RPM
Grafikprozessor (GPU)    735 RPM


ziemlich gute temps...sowie einen sehr leisen pc....nur ebend der eine blaube 140mm fan oben ist aus, dieser wurde nicht geregelt....naja..

zum kabel...die Lüfterkabel sind mir persönlich alle samt zu kurz messe gleich nach muss nur dafür innen keller! mache ich aber gleich, sind in etwa so wie bei den revoltec lüftern, die dark red usw...


Nur eine sache jungs!!!

Mein 4pin-kabel ist zu kurz, da es ganz obend angeschlossen wird, bei meinem mb, sowie mein nur 40cm lange atx kabel!!! 5cm würden schon genügen, dafür kommen mir die 4* pci kabel für meine graka 3*so lang vor....fucking artic cooling!!!

jetzt steht mein pc...offen rum, nt steht aufm nem abstellstuhl daneben....natürlich kein sinn der sache-.-

Zur lackierung!!

Es wurde sehr sauber gearbeitet, bei meinem alten tower, sharkoon vantage oder so ähnlich, zieht man im direkten vergleich warum es 60 euro billiger ist.

So bin natürlich erstmal froh dass nix putt gegangen ist, mal schauen ob jdm hier noch irgentwo ne digicam hat
bin erstmal eine rauchen, und messband holen, bg jungs!!

fragen sind dafür da gestellt zu werden...




EDIT:  kabel vom Lüfter (habe einen 140 vom deckel genommen sind ja aber alle identisch) ist vom lüfter abgehen 29.5cm lang!!!


e2:  hier die fotos, allerdings, ist halt alles noch....solalala

bastel mir grade netzteilkabel verlängerungen dann werden die kabel auch noch optimiert

dann wirds heute abend bestimmt nochn paar fotos mit gelber kaltlichkathode geben...ne andere habe ich grade net...naja die leuchtlüfter wird man dann ja auch sehen


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. August 2009)

Lol, warum setzt du den Lüfter über den Kühler? das bringt doch null. Passt der nicht zwischen den Beiden Kühlern hin?


----------



## Dark-Duff (6. August 2009)

Wen der nicht rein past kannst ja mal abmessen wieviel platz noch dazwischen ist, es gibt ja auch von Scythe Lüfter mit dem Maßen: 120 x 120 x 12 mm
vielleitt past der ja rein


----------



## doenerladen07 (6. August 2009)

Kabelmanagement sieht anders aus 

Bin auf weitere Bilder gespannt.


----------



## -NTB- (6. August 2009)

Jo, der Lüfter des cpu kühler sitz leider nach oben, anders lässt sich der megahalems nicht installen....der Alpenföhn 120mm Gehäuselüfter PWM - Purple LED

kühlt die cpu...dennoch sehr ausreichend, jau er passt nicht in blasender richtung unten zwischen megahalems und chipsatz kühler....andersherum kann ich den chipsatz küler auch nicht installen, wegen der graka....

aber an den chipsatz kühler habe ich jetzt nen 80mm dran gemacht, finde es siet ziemlich crasy aus.....jo, km ist auch nicht möglich mit diesem nt im moment....muss doch nochmal nach einem guten mit km ausschauhalten...


----------



## WaldemarE (6. August 2009)

probier doch einen von denen hier bzw. zwei 
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120mm SY1212SL12SL - 800rpm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120mm SY1212SL12L - 1200rpm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120mm SY1212SL12M - 1600rpm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120mm SY1212SL12H - 2000rpm


----------



## -NTB- (6. August 2009)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> probier doch einen von denen hier bzw. zwei
> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120mm SY1212SL12SL - 800rpm
> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120mm SY1212SL12L - 1200rpm
> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120mm SY1212SL12M - 1600rpm
> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120mm SY1212SL12H - 2000rpm




Schade das es die nicht in wenigstens durchsichtig gibt oder mid leds oda so....ne schwraze lüfter finde ich langweilig....und temp mäßig ists voll in ordnug sogar besser deutlich besser als vorher, von da her...


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. August 2009)

Mein Paket ist da, ich fange jetzt an mit dem einbau. Wird wohl ein bischen dauern.


----------



## doenerladen07 (7. August 2009)

Meiner ist auch vorhind gekommen 
Hab schon alles umgebaut..
Sieht sehr sehr geil aus muss man sagen 

Hab mal 2 Bilder gemacht vom Gehäuse und von innen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Gehäuse sieht von der Front her ein wenig aus wie das Antec 902.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem 2. Bild ist mein fu%§ Netzteil sehr gut zu erkennen. Das CPU Kabel hat gerade noch so gereicht, wäre es 2 cm kürzer wäre es aus dem Fenster geflogen 


Also wirklich super Case, die 100 € haben sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.
Allerdings: 1. Minuspunkt: Die Festplatte ist sehr schwer zu montieren, man muss so eine komische Halterung wegmachen, dies hätte man leichter machen können.

Die Lüfterlautstärke ist OK, wobei man den Frontlüfter selbst bei nahem Drangehen überhaupt nich hört.


----------



## WaldemarE (7. August 2009)

kannst die doch ein verlängerungskabel holen ist auf jeden fall günstiger und sieht dann bestimmt um einiges besser aus Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Adapter-Kabel » AC Ryan ACR-CB4555M ATX20 to GES - 50cm


----------



## doenerladen07 (7. August 2009)

Brauche sowieso ein neues NT weil mir meins glaub ich bald um die Ohred fliegt.


----------



## WaldemarE (7. August 2009)

na dann würd ich schnell machen da wenn das NT futschgeht kanns passieren das du dann alles neu kaufen musst und nicht nur das NT!!!


----------



## -NTB- (7. August 2009)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> na dann würd ich schnell machen da wenn das NT futschgeht kanns passieren das du dann alles neu kaufen musst und nicht nur das NT!!!




werde mir auch ein neues holen, direkt dazu ne 2te hd4870toxic, aber erst nächsten montat

vor allem aber muss es lang genuge kabel, sowie km bieten, dann wird mein tower auch perfect vom optischem


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. August 2009)

Bin fertig mit dem zusammenbau, das Gehäuse ist echt geil. Bilder kommen morgen (Rechnersteckbrief) und auch mein Sysprofil wird endlich fertig. Würde mich dann über eure Kommentare freuen


----------



## -NTB- (7. August 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Bin fertig mit dem zusammenbau, das Gehäuse ist echt geil. Bilder kommen morgen (Rechnersteckbrief) und auch mein Sysprofil wird endlich fertig. Würde mich dann über eure Kommentare freuen



Jo, dann leg mal los!!! musste nur bescheid sagen wenns soweit ist


@ doenerladen07 wieso benutzt dun den boxed kühler:-! ? und hinten der schwarzen Lüfter, mhh, das sieht net so toll aus, finde dass ist auch ein minus-punkt, des towers!!

würde ihn wechseln


----------



## doenerladen07 (7. August 2009)

@NTB

Hatte bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich Geld den Boxed zu wechseln. Habe jetzt erstmal für das Gehäuse und die Tastatur gespart, hat mich ja auch immerhin 170 € gekostet.

Wenn ich mir nächste Woche vielleicht dann das neue NT kaufe, nehm ich dann eventuell noch ein CPU Lüfter dazu.

Welchen weis ich noch nicht, bei Atelco gibts kein Megahelms oder IFX 14.
Vielleicht ein Alpenföhn oder Xigmatek.

Die Lüfter am Xigmatek sehen echt geil aus, deswegen werd ich den Schwarzen mit so einem wechseln.

@Erazer

Bin auch auf Bilder gespannt. Mal gucken was du so draus machst 


Ich glaub bald macht jemand ein K62 Threat auf, aber das ist ja schon sowas in der Art


----------



## -NTB- (7. August 2009)

Jo, mach mal


kann mir eig. jemand nen Lüfter mit den Maßen: 120 x 120 x 12 mm nennen, allerdings sollte der uv aktiv sein oder led´s besitzen, nicht wie die schwarzen von scythe....einfach nur schwarz sein...


..und wie reinigt ihr eig, wenn ihr es tut, euer window, bzw. womit?


----------



## CI-II2IS (7. August 2009)

Da ist ja mein Thread eher zum Review geraten, was in mir die Vorfreude auf mein neuesGehäuse weckt.
Habe mich ja nun auch für das Lancool entschieden. Leider kommt meine Lieferung erst, sobald auch meine zukünftige Lüftersteuerung NZXT Sentry 2 verfügbar ist. Allerdings ärgert mich das mittlerweile schon, weil sie bei meiner Bestellung bei Caseking anscheinend "lagernd" war, jetzt wird aber "kein Liefertermin" angegeben...


edit: @NTB
Schau mal bei Caseking ist grad ein netter LED-Lüfter im Angebot:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Aerocool-Light-Wave-Series-BLUE-LED-120mm::11547.html


----------



## -NTB- (7. August 2009)

CI-II2IS schrieb:


> Da ist ja mein Thread eher zum Review geraten, was in mir die Vorfreude auf mein neuesGehäuse weckt.
> Habe mich ja nun auch für das Lancool entschieden. Leider kommt meine Lieferung erst, sobald auch meine zukünftige Lüftersteuerung NZXT Sentry 2 verfügbar ist. Allerdings ärgert mich das mittlerweile schon, weil sie bei meiner Bestellung bei Caseking anscheinend "lagernd" war, jetzt wird aber "kein Liefertermin" angegeben...




kannst ja caseking ne mail schicken, wann es ankommt?
Jo, vorfreude ist die beste freude
Und der tower wird dir freude bereiten und deinem pc gesunde temps


----------



## CI-II2IS (7. August 2009)

hab sogar scho angerufen, aber der servicetyp konnte mir auch keinen termin nennen. weißt ja wie das so ist.
ich hoffe die seite wird bald mit dem termin aktualisiert.


----------



## DMC (7. August 2009)

Hallo verfolge hier grad den Threat,
un möcht hierfür nich noch nen extra Threat aufmachen

bin gerade auch auf der Suche nach nem neuen Case. Das Lancool gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut, aber..
der Lian Li Pc-60 FW mit Windows Kit gefällt mir auch sehr gut. 

Was meint ihr ist da besser? Der Lian Li kostet "nur" 110€..

mfg DMC
*
*


----------



## troppa (7. August 2009)

DMC schrieb:


> Hallo verfolge hier grad den Threat,
> un möcht hierfür nich noch nen extra Threat aufmachen
> 
> bin gerade auch auf der Suche nach nem neuen Case. Das Lancool gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut, aber..
> ...



Kommt drauf an was du haben willst.

Willst du ein Vollalu-Case, bist du beim Lian Li an der richtigen Adresse.

Willst du aber ein Case mit zusätzlichen Lüftern im Deckel, das schon innen schwarz ist, aber dafür hauptsächlich aus Stahl und Kunstoff ist, ist das Lancool besser.

Wenn du dich fürs Lian Li entscheidest nimm auf jeden Fall mit Window. Denn das Sidepanel mit Window kostet allein 30,-€.

Axo natürlich kriechst du auch die Optik in bei Lian Li, das kostet die aber ein bisschen mehr: PC-P50 + Window + ne Dose Schwarz, Klarlack, Schleifpapier und Spiritus ~200,-€.
War aber nur sone Hirngespinst, was ich wieder verworfen habe, wollts aber mal in die Runde werfen.


----------



## DMC (7. August 2009)

Hmm. Voll Alu-Gehäuse is natürlich schon geil. Rein vom optischen gefällt mir das Lancool aber etwas besser. Soll ja auch sehr gut verarbeitet sein, der Lian Li könnte nach einiger Zeit langweilig wirken...das Lancool macht da schon etwas mehr her. Naja werd noch ne Nacht drüber schlafen.

mfg DMC


----------



## -NTB- (8. August 2009)

sagt mal, gehören eigenlich lianli und lancool irgentwie zusamennen?

so wie mediamarkt und saturn beide zur metro ag gehören^^

wiel schaut euch mal das lanli an:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-P50R ARMORSUIT AMD Edition - black

und ebend das/die lanncool(s)....

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black

ähneln sich ja schon ziemlich dolle


----------



## DMC (8. August 2009)

-NTB- schrieb:


> sagt mal, gehören eigenlich lianli und lancool irgentwie zusamennen?
> 
> so wie mediamarkt und saturn beide zur metro ag gehören^^
> 
> ...



Ja Lancool ist en "billig" Ableger von Lian Li. ugf so wie Skoda ein Ableger von Volkswagen ist. Die Lancool Gehäuse werden nicht aus Alu gefertigt, sind aber auch sehr gut verarbeitet. Dabei kosten diese Case's nicht gleich 300 Euronen 

mfg DMC


----------



## doenerladen07 (8. August 2009)

Ja genau, die beiden stecken unter einer Decke 

Lancool ist ein Ableger von LiaLi. 
Genauso wie Mini von BMW ist.

Könnte jetzt noch ein paar Beispiele nennen, aber das wird zulange


----------



## DMC (8. August 2009)

BTW hab mich nun auch für das Lancool K62 entschieden  gestern nacht noch bestellt um halb 2  bei Caseking
Sollte so gegen dienstag oder mittwoch kommen. 

mfg DMC


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. August 2009)

So, hier ein paar Bilder für euch. Viel spaß damit. Würde mich über Kommentare auf meinem Sysprofil freuen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -NTB- (8. August 2009)

@»EraZeR«

schön aufgeräumt haste:d bzw. deine putzfrau

JAU; Deine Bilder sind mein traum....ein NT mit KM!!!!!
sieht spitze aus....allerdings, frag ich mich welchen Lüfter du beim megahalems verwendest, ist dass der schwarze LianLi der beim gehäuse dabei ist?
Würde den gegen was farbiges austauschen...



Dumm bei dem tower ist, der ständige unterdruck, der doch für viel staub im innenren verantwortlich sein wird...mal sehen was sich da so noch machen lässt...werde vorne über den 140mm noch einen 120mm einbauen, sowie, ichs doof finde das es vorne keinen staubfilter gibt!!!!, sowie eine 2te halterung für einen 2ten lüfter...da ist antec besser finde ich...aber auch nur da....

ansonsten, wie findest du/macht sich dein case...


bin im großen und ganzen sehr zu frieden...


jau und wie reinigt ihr eure scheibe...einfach alle woche mit glasreinger oder was benutzt ihr da?


----------



## DMC (8. August 2009)

wuhaha geiles case kanns kaum erwarten bis es endlich kommt  
Sieht sehr gut aus muss man sagen 

mfg DMC


----------



## gottsefa94 (8. August 2009)

@-NTB-
Vorne sind doch überall Staubfilter hinter dem Meshgitter drin, oder ???

Passt der Megahalems eigentlich auch vertikal rein ?

Ansonsten echt ein nice Case, welches auch bald bei mir stehen wird 

MfG

gottsefa94


----------



## -NTB- (8. August 2009)

gottsefa94 schrieb:


> @-NTB-
> Vorne sind doch überall Staubfilter hinter dem Meshgitter drin, oder ???
> 
> Passt der Megahalems eigentlich auch vertikal rein ?
> ...





Vorne ist kein staubfilter soweit ich dass begutachtet habe!!

Nur unten, da wer nt lüfter ist,..

Könnte passen, bei jedoch aufgrund des nb kühlers ebend nicht, ...kann daher da wenig zu sagen-.-

Jau ist n super case  bin verliebt


----------



## doenerladen07 (8. August 2009)

@NTB

Doch natürlich sind da Staubfilter drin.
Wenn man ganz genau guckt, entdeckt man hinter dem Meshgitter noch ein ganz feines Gitter.

@ Erazer

Super aufgeräumt

Hab bei mir die Festplatte andersherum reingeschoben, dann sieht man von vorne die Strom und Sata Anschlüsse nicht. Die Festplatte steht dann zwar weiter richtung Fenster, aber das macht nichts.


----------



## -NTB- (8. August 2009)

doenerladen07 schrieb:


> @NTB
> 
> Doch natürlich sind da Staubfilter drin.
> Wenn man ganz genau guckt, entdeckt man hinter dem Meshgitter noch ein ganz feines Gitter.
> ...





jo, dank omas lupe, hab ichs nun auch gesehen

mal sehen wie die sich so manchen...nach 2-3 monaten...


----------



## doenerladen07 (8. August 2009)

Ja ich bin auch mal gespannt ob meine Hardware sauber bleibt.

Aber die Staubfilter soll man ja sauber machen können, aber wie wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht. 
Aber irgendwie wird es mit sicherheit gehen 

E: Auf nem schwarzen NT oder auf der Klemme kann man den Staub übrigens sehr gut erkennen.
Bei mir ist ein klein wenig drauf, aber ich glaube der ist noch vom Einbau drin. Aber ganz vermeiden lässt sich Staub sowieso nicht, wenn der PC ausgeschaltet ist, kommt über die oberen Schlitze Staub hinein.


----------



## -NTB- (8. August 2009)

doenerladen07 schrieb:


> Ja ich bin auch mal gespannt ob meine Hardware sauber bleibt.
> 
> Aber die Staubfilter soll man ja sauber machen können, aber wie wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht.
> Aber irgendwie wird es mit sicherheit gehen
> ...





Und wie puzt du deine scheibe???


jau mit nem staubi einfach alles weg saugen, der staubfilter unter dem nt lässt sich ja leicht ausbauen sowie reinigen!!!


----------



## doenerladen07 (8. August 2009)

Scheibe hab ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht geputzt.
Wüsste jetzt auch nicht wie.

Ich würde jetzt Glasreiniger und Zewa nehmen, einfach drüberwischen und fertig 


E:

Lässt sich eigentlich ein 240er Radi unterm Deckel einbauen? Oder wär das zu eng.
Kenn mich bei WaKü nich so gut aus..


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. August 2009)

Die Front hat überall Staubfilter. Der Front Lüfter hat ein extra Staubfilter, der sich nich leichter abnehmen lässt, damit man ihn reinigen kann. Der Lüfter auf dem Kühler ist ein S-Flex und ja man kann den Kühler auch Senkrecht einbauen.



> schön aufgeräumt haste:d bzw. deine putzfrau



Ich räume mein Zimmer selber auf. Mags nicht, in einem "Miststall" zu leben.


----------



## -NTB- (8. August 2009)

keiner will wie ne ungeflegte kuh leben

sah nur so..."extra fürs foto gewischt aus"


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. August 2009)

Das höre ich oft. Viele meinen dann immer, dass ich mein Zimmer extra für den Besuch herrichten würde, aber ich finde es aufgeräumt einfach viel angenehmer.


----------



## -NTB- (8. August 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Das höre ich oft. Viele meinen dann immer, dass ich mein Zimmer extra für den Besuch herrichten würde, aber ich finde es aufgeräumt einfach viel angenehmer.



bis auf die unordnung in deinem mülleimer

jo burgdorf...ist doch auch innä nahe hannover right? 

Jo, nochmal zur scheibe...muss man da was beachten, beim putzmittel? also fensterreiniger ist gut ja, mit nem fusselfreien tusch ab und an mal putzen?


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. August 2009)

-NTB- schrieb:


> bis auf die unordnung in deinem mülleimer
> 
> jo burgdorf...ist doch auch innä nahe hannover right?
> 
> Jo, nochmal zur scheibe...muss man da was beachten, beim putzmittel? also fensterreiniger ist gut ja, mit nem fusselfreien tusch ab und an mal putzen?



Ich glaube nicht, dass man die Scheibe oft putzen muss, außer man tatscht oft drauf rum. Fensterreiniger ist bestimmt eine gute Idee.

PS: Den Mülleimer habe ich vor einer knappen Stunde auch entleert.


----------



## Datachild (9. August 2009)

glaubt ihr der Orange farbige Cougar CM Netzteil würde mit dem k62 gut aussehen?


----------



## -NTB- (10. August 2009)

Datachild schrieb:


> glaubt ihr der Orange farbige Cougar CM Netzteil würde mit dem k62 gut aussehen?




jau, vor allem ein nt, was überhaupt CM bietet sieht dank aufgeräumter case, kein kabelsalat usw... schon mal top aus...

Ich denke schon dass es farblich passt, werde mir ja auch bald ein neues holen, farblich würde ich das 
*Cougar CM  700W ATX 2.3*
bevorzugen, leistungsmäßig das:
*be quiet Dark Power Pro P7  750W ATX 2.2 (BN074)*

Ob ein orangenes nt in eine schwarzes case mit blauen lüftern passt, ist natürlich geschmackssache des jeweiligen users!

mal sehen was kommt..


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. August 2009)

Mit den blauen Lüftern passt das bestimmt nicht. Aber man könnte ja alle eingebauten Lüfter durch Xigmateks ersetzen


----------



## -NTB- (10. August 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Mit den blauen Lüftern passt das bestimmt nicht. Aber man könnte ja alle eingebauten Lüfter durch Xigmateks ersetzen




Wie sollte blau orange schlecht aussehen? gibt doch sogar nen mod hier der sich blueorange nennt

Zu den Lüftern: Dann hätte er sich auch gleich das gehäuse für 200kaufen können

Lian Li PC-P50R ARMORSUIT AMD Edition - black
kaufen können


----------



## doenerladen07 (10. August 2009)

Habe mir grad eben auch das Cougar gekauft. 
Danach noch ein paar Xigmatek Lüfter rein und dann hat das ganze schon ein Motto:
Schwarz und Orange.

Macht sich bestimmt super.


----------



## -NTB- (10. August 2009)

doenerladen07 schrieb:


> Habe mir grad eben auch das Cougar gekauft.
> Danach noch ein paar Xigmatek Lüfter rein und dann hat das ganze schon ein Motto:
> Schwarz und Orange.
> 
> Macht sich bestimmt super.



würde dann gerne nen foto sehen


----------



## CI-II2IS (10. August 2009)

@NTB

Könntest du nochmal was nachmessen?
Und zwar überlege ich dieses Teil in mein zukünftiges Lancoolgehäuse einzubauen: Caseking.de » HDD-Zubehör » HDD Expansion-Kits » Lian Li HDD-Kit EX-332NB - black

Nach Beschreibung ist es 16,3 cm tief. Würde es ohne "überzulappen" in den Laufwerkschach5t passen?


----------



## -NTB- (10. August 2009)

CI-II2IS schrieb:


> @NTB
> 
> Könntest du nochmal was nachmessen?
> Und zwar überlege ich dieses Teil in mein zukünftiges Lancoolgehäuse einzubauen: Caseking.de » HDD-Zubehör » HDD Expansion-Kits » Lian Li HDD-Kit EX-332NB - black
> ...




werd ich morgen gegen mittag mal nachmessen, evt ist ja ein anderer lancool besitzer schneller


----------



## Jeezy (11. August 2009)

nehm das Antec!


----------



## -NTB- (11. August 2009)

ich schätze es würde überlappen in der tiefe, habe vom gitter bis ende von schacht ~14.5cm gemessen


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. August 2009)

Jeezy schrieb:


> nehm das Antec!



Mal wieder ein schlauer Post. Pro/Kontra-Argumente?


----------



## CI-II2IS (11. August 2009)

Das selbe habe ich auch gedacht. Wegen ihm nehme ich jetzt aus trotz das Lancool...


----------



## DMC (11. August 2009)

CI-II2IS schrieb:


> Das selbe habe ich auch gedacht. Wegen ihm nehme ich jetzt aus trotz das Lancool...



gute entscheidung, nimm das lancool 
mein argument: hab mir auch das lancool gekauft 
sollte morgen ankommen...laut DHL Paket-Tracking ist es in der Verteilerstation 2 Dörfer weiter angekommen.... 
Das heisst morgen wird den halben Tag geschraubt und gebastelt hehe

mfg DMC


----------



## -NTB- (11. August 2009)

DMC schrieb:


> gute entscheidung, nimm das lancool
> mein argument: hab mir auch das lancool gekauft
> sollte morgen ankommen...laut DHL Paket-Tracking ist es in der Verteilerstation 2 Dörfer weiter angekommen....
> Das heisst morgen wird den halben Tag geschraubt und gebastelt hehe
> ...




gute entscheidung, der tower ist super und hat auch sehr gut abgeschnitten:

PC-Experience - Das IT-Portal für Tests, Artikel und Problemlösungen - | PC-Experience-Reviews : | Lancool K62 Midi Tower


----------



## DonBes (11. August 2009)

Hi leutz...also falls es überhaupt noch einen interessiert,da ja anscheinend alle dem Lancool verfallen sind  wollt ich euch noch etwas zu dem Antec 902 sagen...also erstmal an diejenigen die von einem Tower in eines der beiden Midi umsteigen wollen(vorallem das Antec),denen sei gesagt ein MIDI ist zum Kotzen wenn man Big gewohnt ist 
Zum Antec:
Das Kabelmanagment funzt nicht wirklich so gut wie es zuerst den Anschein macht...sämtliche Kabel vom NT sind unten zu sehen und nicht wirklich gut zu verstecken...das Kabel für die CPU Stromversorgung kann man gar nicht verstecken,das muss man bestmöglich bis an seinem Platz am Board verlegen aber man kann es nicht so verlegen dass es nicht sichtbar ist...mag sein dass es da an meinem NT liegt weil das Kabel zum verstecken zu kurz ist,da vielleicht Kritik an BeQuite weil die ja ihre Netzteile auch so bauen,dass wenn man sie auf dem Gehäuseboden hat,der Schriftzug ja auch richtig rum ist allerdings hätten sie dabei auch bedenken können,dass sich der CPU Stromanschluß dann am anderen Ende des Gehäuses befindet,sprich oben und so auch das Kabel dafür mal länger anfertigen^^na gut,durch den schwarzen innenraum des Gehäuses sieht man die Kabel am Boden nicht wirklich...dann gibt es beim Antec noch eine Kleinigkeit wo ich mich frage was die sich dabei gedacht haben^^undzwar die Halterung für den Seitenlüfter,die ist eins mit dem Fenster was bedeutet,dass wenn man einen grossen Kühler hat wie zb den Noctua(ich) man gar keinen Seitenlüfter anbringen kann weil diese Halterung nach innen absteht und so angebracht ist,dass eine Ecke des Seitenlüfters sich mit dem Kühler berühren würde bzw man die Seitentür gar nicht schliessen könnte-.-na gut stört mich insofern nicht weiter weil ich eh keinen Seitenlüfter anbringe und auch nicht würde...
Desweiteren ist es eine verfi**** Fummelei wenn man das Board festschrauben will...also die ersten beiden Schrauben oben links und die in der mitte sind nicht wirklich anzubringen wenn man den CPU Kühler schon eingebaut hat weil man dann durch die Lüfter die Löcher nicht mehr sieht und die Lüfter sollte man auch vorher angebracht haben weil man sonst wieder ohne ende Fummeln muss um die Lüfter anzubingen weil das Case einfach eng ist.Vorallem oben zwischen den 240mm und dem CPU Kühler sind vielleicht 3cm Platz,sprich man kommt dort auch mit meinen Frauenarztfingern nicht wirklich ran...ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal Bilder Posten wenn ich es mal hinbekomm ein Tagebuch auf die Beine zu stellen dann werdet ihr verstehen was genau ich meine...
Desweiteren,wenn man eine GTX285 oder gleich lange Karten hat,dann kann man im mittleren abnehmbaren HDD Case eingentlich keine HDD mehr anbringen wie ich feststellen musste^^da die HDDs ja auch Stromversorgung usw brauchen und die Graka dann verhindert dass man diese anbringen kann^^Stört mich allerdings jetzt noch nicht da ich eh nur eine HDD habe und unten würden ja theoretisch noch zwei passen und ganz oben auch noch mal zwei...

Naja,wenn man die ganze Fummelei dann hinter sich gebracht hat,das bestmögliche daraus gemacht hat und es dann aufgestellt hat,dann finde ich,kann das Case auch mit dem Lancool gut mithalten was Aussehen und Verarbeitung angeht ich setz jetz mal vorraus dass das Lancool eine genau so gute Verarbeitung hat
Das waren jetzt mal nur so kleine Kontras für das Antec weil ich ja schon mal die Pros gepostet hatte
Hoffe ich konnte jemandem damit helfen


----------



## CI-II2IS (12. August 2009)

Ich denke das Problem mit dem zu kurzen CPU-Netzteilkabel hat man in (fast) jedem Midi-Tower, bei welchem das Netzteil unten ist. Das verhindert eine saubere Kabelverlegung hinter dem Mainboard.
Allerdings lässt sich das Problem ganz einfach mit einer Verlängerung lösen:

Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Netzteil Kabel/Adapter » Akasa AK-CB8-8-EXT 8 Pin Netzteilverlängerung - 30 cm


----------



## »EraZeR« (12. August 2009)

CI-II2IS schrieb:


> Ich denke das Problem mit dem zu kurzen CPU-Netzteilkabel hat man in (fast) jedem Midi-Tower, bei welchem das Netzteil unten ist. Das verhindert eine saubere Kabelverlegung hinter dem Mainboard.
> Allerdings lässt sich das Problem ganz einfach mit einer Verlängerung lösen:
> 
> Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Netzteil Kabel/Adapter » Akasa AK-CB8-8-EXT 8 Pin Netzteilverlängerung - 30 cm



Richtig, habe ich mir gleich mitbestellt und 3€ sind nicht die Welt.


----------



## doenerladen07 (12. August 2009)

Hätte mir auch lieber gleich das Verlängerunsteil kaufen sollen.
Mein Kabel ist fast zu kurz, es führt hinter der Grafikkarte vorbei und ist ziemlich stramm gezogen 

Aber morgen kommt das neue Netzteil, da sollten die Kabellängen ausreichen.


----------



## -NTB- (12. August 2009)

doenerladen07 schrieb:


> Hätte mir auch lieber gleich das Verlängerunsteil kaufen sollen.
> Mein Kabel ist fast zu kurz, es führt hinter der Grafikkarte vorbei und ist ziemlich stramm gezogen
> 
> Aber morgen kommt das neue Netzteil, da sollten die Kabellängen ausreichen.



welches haste dir gegönnt


----------



## doenerladen07 (12. August 2009)

Das Cougar 550 Watt Netzteil 

Hole es morgen Nachmittag bei Atelco ab, habe es mir am Montag bestellt und in eine Filiale schicken lassen.

Freue mich schon richtig drauf.


----------



## -NTB- (12. August 2009)

doenerladen07 schrieb:


> Das Cougar 550 Watt Netzteil
> 
> Hole es morgen Nachmittag bei Atelco ab, habe es mir am Montag bestellt und in eine Filiale schicken lassen.
> 
> Freue mich schon richtig drauf.



Wenns dus hast, sag mal ob der atx stecker-mb ohne verlängerung passt


----------



## doenerladen07 (12. August 2009)

Ok werd ich machen


----------



## doenerladen07 (13. August 2009)

Hi

hab jetzt mein neues Netzteil und es ist eingebaut.
Der ATX Stecker am Mainboard reicht dicke aus 
Ich kann jetzt noch nicht sehr viel zu sagen, sieht aber auf jeden Fall mal schick aus mit den orange-weiß-schwarzen Kabeln.

Allerdings hätte ich von dem Lancool mehr erwartet, ich dachte, ich könnte das CPU Kabel hinter dem Mainboard entlang, durch die obere Öffnung über dem CPU Stromstecker führen. Hat aber leider nicht durchgepasst 

Da hätte ich vom Lancool mehr erwartet. Außerdem könnte am Lancool der Abstand vom Mainboard Schlitten zur Außenwand größer sein, ich konnte die Wand nicht mehr schließen und musste die Kabel anders und unschöner verlegen.


----------



## Datachild (13. August 2009)

Hab gestern mein K62 gekriegt, und es heute ausgepackt. Sieht TotSchick aus!!! jetzt warte ich nur bis die anderen teile (Mobo, CPU, Kühler e.t.c) kommen. 
Ach ja, ich hab Corsair HX 520 bestellt statt Cougar. Jetzt wenn ich es vor mir stehen hab, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen dass es geil aussehen würde, mit Cougar.

Noch eine Frage, Ich habe Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P und Alpenföhn Groß Clockner Blue Edition bestellt. Passen die zusammen? kann ich alle 4 RAM bänke benutzen wenn Clockner drauf ist? ich hab nämlich 4x2GB RAM bestellt.


----------



## -NTB- (13. August 2009)

doenerladen07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> hab jetzt mein neues Netzteil und es ist eingebaut.
> Der ATX Stecker am Mainboard reicht dicke aus
> ...



der 4 pin sowie atx pin passt ohne probleme? wie hast du den atx verlegt?
kannste evt please nen foto machen


----------



## doenerladen07 (13. August 2009)

Werde ich morgen mal machen wie es ausschaut.


----------



## doenerladen07 (14. August 2009)

Hier die versprochenen Bilder.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die komplette Übersicht. Durch die grüne Stelle wollte ich das CPU Kabel verlegen, hat aber nicht gepasst.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier nochmal gut oder schlecht zu erkennen wie das ATX Kabel verlegt wurde.


----------



## ~sTyLo~ (15. August 2009)

Hi

Ich hab mir das k62 auch geholt, und bei mir hat der Stecker für die CPU da oben bestens durchgepasst, allerdings durch das größere Loch, dort oben hast du ja 2 und du scheinst das kleinere makiert zu haben, links davon ist ein etwa doppelt so großes Loch, da passt der Stecker gut durch.


----------



## doenerladen07 (15. August 2009)

Ich hab das große gemeint, aber so wie es aussieht nur das kleine markiert^^
Werde demnächst nocheinmal gucken obs es passt, es sieht dann auch viel schöner aus wenn das Kabel nicht über dem MB liegt.


----------



## »EraZeR« (15. August 2009)

Also ich finde, dass ein rotes Board nicht so gut ins Case passt. Da wäre dieses rote Case von Lian Li wesentlich besser  (aber auch teurer) gewesen.


----------



## doenerladen07 (16. August 2009)

@ Erazer

Ich kann jetzt nicht hingehen und sagen: Och das Board sieht gut aus das kauf ich ^^
Ich kann nicht sehr auf Optik achten, zuerst geht es um den Preis.

E:
Außerdem sticht das Rot nicht so raus wie auf den Bildern, die durch Blitz auferhellt sind.
CCFLs nutzte ich auch nicht, die einzige Beleuchtung kommt von den Lüftern.


----------



## -NTB- (16. August 2009)

doenerladen07 schrieb:


> @ Erazer
> 
> Ich kann jetzt nicht hingehen und sagen: Och das Board sieht gut aus das kauf ich ^^
> Ich kann nicht sehr auf Optik achten, zuerst geht es um den Preis.
> ...




dein case überlebt die am3 hardware sowieso noch, von daher, kannste ja beim nächsten mb-wechsel in 1-2 jahren schaun was es so gibt....


----------



## nakio (16. August 2009)

ich sag nur antec 1200 hundred ftw sehr viel platz sehr groß guter airflow sicher einige sagen sie finden das coolermaster equivalent besser aber naja ist geschmacks sachen und den besseren airflow hat defenitiv das antec aber btt das antec 9 two ist auch sehr n1


----------



## -NTB- (16. August 2009)

nakio schrieb:


> ich sag nur antec 1200 hundred ftw sehr viel platz sehr groß guter airflow sicher einige sagen sie finden das coolermaster equivalent besser aber naja ist geschmacks sachen und den besseren airflow hat defenitiv das antec aber btt das antec 9 two ist auch sehr n1






Du bist also besitzer BEIDER tower um dass so beurteilen zu können ja?


1. Antec hat zwar vorn 2 Lüfter was ich mir beim Laancool eig. auch wünschen würde...aber der obere Lüfter ist ja scheißendreck hässlich, dass hat Lancoll deutlich besser hinbekommen, vor allem wenn man ne wakü mal nachrüsten/installieren will!!

2. der SeitenfensterLüfter sowie die gitter machen den Airflow beim antec doch total kaputt also erzähl hier keinen schwachsinn und schreib mal etwas vernünftiger, bitte....


----------



## nakio (16. August 2009)

ja bin im besitz beider cases und das was du über das seitenfenster schreibst stimmt nicht es macht überhaupt nicht den airflow kaputt 

das mit der wakü wen man zb nen double radi hat muss man halt beim antec self modden das ist für wakü vill ein kleiner nachteil aber naja vorne ist genug platz oder oben

naja das lancool wäre mir zu klein


----------



## Datachild (16. August 2009)

doenerladen, bitte um mehr schöne Pics vom innenleben und Harmonie zwischen Cougar und K62. Meine bestellte Corsair HX komm nämlich nicht , und ich überleg mir nochmal ob ich Cougar oder Corsair bestellen soll. Der Corsair soll ja pottHässlich aussehen, wobei ich die schwarzen sleeved cables mag


----------



## doenerladen07 (16. August 2009)

@ Datachild
Bilder kann ich morgen welche machen 



Was für ein Kampf der Giganten! Antec vs. Lancool.

Ein richtiges Battle 

E:
@ NTB
Ein schwarzes Mainboard wär bestimmt ziemlich cool 
Vielleicht inrichtung DFI Lanparty...


----------



## -NTB- (17. August 2009)

doenerladen07 schrieb:


> @ Datachild
> Bilder kann ich morgen welche machen
> 
> 
> ...




Jo, aber bis nen mb wechsel ansteht dauerts zumindest bei noch

Bis data gibts bestimmt wieder xx neue boards, mal sehen was es dann so vom optischem aufm markt gibt

@doenerladen07

Wieso haste dir eig. das cougar ohne CM gekauft?


----------



## doenerladen07 (17. August 2009)

> @doenerladen07
> 
> Wieso haste dir eig. das cougar ohne CM gekauft?


Wär 10 Euro teurer gewesen und das wärn vielleicht 2 Kabel gewesen, die ich weniger angeschlossen hätte. Und die 2 Kabel konnte ich ja in die Klemmen im Lancool stecken. Also viel mehr hätte es auch nicht gebracht.


----------



## ---AlexandeR--- (18. August 2009)

hallo hallo, 

ist richtig spannend hier! Ich hab mir mal alle post´s durchgelesen und mir ist aufgefallen, dass (nicht böse sein) jeder zweite quatsch erzählt bzw. bei seinen aussagen nicht 100% nachdenkt. 
Ich hab jetzt ungefähr 30stunden internet rechere für meinen neuen Rechner investiert, da er, wie mein jetztiger, 5 Jahre halten soll. Einige kriegen beim lesen dieser zeile vielleicht einen lachkrampf, aber seins drum - egal.

Momentan steht noch ein P4 mit 3,2GHz in meinen Diesten!!! 

Meine Rechere hab ich übrigens unter folgendem Aspekt gemacht: Ich suche ein PC der 4-5 Jahre halten soll -damit ist spieletauglichkeit gemeint-(1), dabei günstig ist(2), optisch was her macht(3) und das alles noch leise. 

Kommen wir zum Thema: 
Ich habe mich letzten Endes für den LANCOOL K62 entschieden (heut bestellt), allerdings im bei Caseking.de in der Thor´s Hammer Edition. Grund dafür ist folgender. Bei der Suche eines Gehäuses hab ich mich zuerst auf die optik gestützt. Da der neue "Gehäusefinder" bei Caseking dieses Kriterium leider nicht bietet hab ich dann manuell gesucht.  OK ich gebe es zu, aber es ist berechtigt, ich wurde bei der suche auf die -leicht die überhandnehmende- Werbung aufmerksam. Darauf hin habe ich Reviews gesucht und gefunden!! sogar bei einem PCGH-Partner. www.pc-experience.de. Das war zwar nicht der einzige Test den ich über das Gehäuse gelesen hatte, aber der ausschlaggebende. 
Ich werde mich dann zurückmelden wenn ich es mal persönlich gesehen hab und der Einbau der neuen Teile fertig ist. Ich hab mich übrigens für folgende entschieden: ASUS RAMPAGE II EXTREME, COSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB 1600MHz, INTEL CORE i7 920, 2x Noctua NF- P12 1300, ENERMAX MODU 82 mit 625Watt und KM.  

Ach ja zum thema Kabelmanagement:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich übrigens nicht von mir ^^
Bis die Tage


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. August 2009)

Also ich hätte an deiner Stelle lieber 5€ mehr für die Meghalems Edition ausgegeben, weil der Kühler doch deutlich besser ist (für die 5€)

PS: Habe ich ja auch gemacht


----------



## -NTB- (18. August 2009)

Ich auch

Frage mich aller dings grade wie der standart dieses gehäuses heißT... bei atx ist ja das nt oben....und vor allem wie lange dieser standart standart bleibt


----------



## »EraZeR« (19. August 2009)

-NTB- schrieb:


> ... bei atx ist ja das nt oben....



Ist das so? Ich dachte, das gäbe nur die From des Mainbords an.


----------



## doenerladen07 (19. August 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Ist das so? Ich dachte, das gäbe nur die From des Mainbords an.



Dachte ich auch.


----------



## ---AlexandeR--- (19. August 2009)

Ist ja auch so!!! ATX-standarts sagen -laut wiki- nichts über die position des Netzteiles aus, jedoch hat jedes netzteil einen ATX-standart - der für die PINanzahl- sowie belegung ausschlaggebend ist.

@»EraZeR«
Ich halte nichts vom Meghalems, weil das der erste CPU kühlkörper von Prolimatech ist. Außerdem gefällt er mir nicht! das punktgespiegelte design des Hammers ist einfach Godlike. Ach ja, sie nehmen sich nicht einmal ein halbes Grad: Vergleich


----------



## CI-II2IS (20. August 2009)

Habe nun endlich mein Lancoolgehäuse erhalten.
Erster Eindruck:
Verarbeitung und Qualität sind echt super!

Habe dann mal alles eingebaut und das Teil in Betrieb genommen.
Zweiter Eindruck:
Ziemlich laut, fast schon ein Staubsauger! (-:

Also der Luftstrom ist im Vergleich zu meinem alten Gehäuse wirklich wahnsinn, aber eben zu lasten der Lautstärke.
(liegt aber auch daran, dass ich die Lüfter noch nicht runtergeregelt habe.
Für meine bestellte Sentry 2 Lüftersteuerung gibts aber leider noch immer keinen Liefertermin)


----------



## doenerladen07 (20. August 2009)

Finde die Lüfter auch sehr laut. Werde sie auch bald austauschen.


----------



## -NTB- (20. August 2009)

mhhhh, dank mb steuerung isr bei mir alle leise...bei 12v sind die 140mm fans echt sehr laut


----------



## Schuhmi (24. August 2009)

würdet ihr nun das lancool k62 empfehlen oder das antec 902?

ich tendiere zum lancool k62


----------



## -NTB- (24. August 2009)

Dann würde ich dieses auch nhemen, ich finde es super!

die lüfter sind  eig. der einzige minuspunkt, aber diese lassen sich ja drosseln


----------



## Schuhmi (25. August 2009)

ich habe auch noch eine lüftersteuerung zur verfügung. mit meinem jetzigen gehäuse (thermaltake soprano) hatte ich immer das problem, dass es im gehäuse trotz lüfter sehr warm wird.

kühlt das k62 denn auch gut?


----------



## -NTB- (25. August 2009)

ja es hat einen sehr guten airflow, hatte davor diesen tower Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Sharkoon » Sharkoon Avenger Economy Edition - black

Das K62 macht einen deutlich stabileren Eindruck, leitet keine doofen vibrationen weiter, ist allgemein (ausser die lüfter auf 12v) deutlich leiser!!

Dank des guten airflows ist der nichtvorhandene seitenfensteelüfter auch gar nicht notwendig


----------



## Schuhmi (25. August 2009)

hier wird immer nur von antec 902 und k62 gesprochen. was ist mit dem coolermaster 690?


----------



## Luigi93 (25. August 2009)

Das Coolermaster ist auch nicht schlecht. Jedoch "zerstört" der seitliche Lüfter den Airflow!
Such doch mal im Forum. Da gibt es bestimmt einen Thread.


----------



## Schuhmi (25. August 2009)

ok, danke. in meiner engeren wahl sind nun 3 gehäuse:

silverstone raven 2

antec twelve hundred

lancool k62


----------



## kenji_91 (26. August 2009)

Was ist mit dem CM Storm Scout.
Der Airflow ist ebenfalls interessant.
Habe auch ein Interesse mir ein neues Case zu kaufen, ebenfalls K62, Raven2 oder Scout.


----------



## doenerladen07 (28. August 2009)

Das CM Storm Scout ist natürlich auch ein sehr gutes Gehäuse. Von dem Airflow her ist es auch ähnlich wie das Lancool. Es hat oben einen Lüfter weniger, dafür kann man einen Lüfter an dem Fenster anbringen.
Von der Qualität werden sich die beiden Gehäuse nichts geben, höchstens von der Optik.

Das Raven 2 ist ebenfalls interessant, es hat einen sehr guten Airflow. Die andere Anordnung des Mainboards ist etwas außergewöhnlich, aber ich denke kaum, dass es relevante Vor- oder Nachteile bringen wird. Allerdings ist das Aussehen des Rabens etwas geschmackssache.


----------



## Markusretz (4. September 2009)

Sorry. Mein Firefox spiele etwas verrückt...


----------



## Markusretz (4. September 2009)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gehäuse und bin daher auch auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Ich muss euch erst mal ein super Lob aussprechen. Wirklich interessanter Thread 
Habe mich nun auch für das Lancool K62 entschieden.

Aber ein paar Fragen die ihr mir sicher beantworten könnt habe ich noch.
Mein Grafikkartenlüfter soll ersetzt werden durch den hier:
Accelero Xtreme GTX280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic Cooling - Accelero Xtreme GTX280, Nvidia Geforce GTX 280, Arctic Cooling
Da dieser etwas länger wie meine Zotac GTX 280 ist weis ich nicht genau ob dieser auch in das Gehäuse passt. Wäre schön wenn ihr mir da evtl. weiterhelfen könntet

Weiterhin würde ich gerne wissen, ob genügend Platz hinter dem Mainboardtray ist um die verschiedensten Kabel zu verstecken.
So ähnlich wie hier sollte es bei mir zukünftig auch ausschauen. Ist jedenfalls mein Ziel 
http://www.overclock.net/attachment...49151760-lian-lis-lancool-pc-k62-100_1787.jpg

Weiterhin will ich in die Front eine Lütersteuerung einbauen, da mir die Steuerung per Software nicht so zusagt, ich aber die kontrolle behalten will wie schnell sich die Lüfter drehen. Einbauen würde ich diese in einen 5,25* Schacht. Kann ich aber von dort die Kabel zur rechten Seite hinaus führen? Also so dass man diese nicht sehen würde auf dem Bild? Dort schaut es ja recht eng aus. Also quasi seitlich heraus führen. So wie bei den Festplatten auch.

Hoff ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen

Beim Umbau werde ich auch Bilder machen. Also falls noch etwas spezielles erwünscht wird nur her damit 


Gruß Markus


----------



## Markusretz (5. September 2009)

In einem anderen Thread habe ich von einem User erfahren, dass meine Grafikkarte inkl. neuen Kühler 29,2cm lang wird.
Da ja Lancool 29cm angibt, dürfte es ja nicht passen.
Aber vielleicht sind diese Angaben ja nicht zu 100% korrekt.

Wäre vielleicht jemand von euch so nett und würde mal die Länge bei sich nachmessen? 
Oder auch den Luftspalt hinter der Grafikkarte mit Angabe welche Grafikkarte verbaut ist? 

Dies würde es mir sehr erleichtern


Gruß Markus


----------



## Markusretz (5. September 2009)

Ich glaube meine Frage bzgl. der Länge hat sich erledigt.
Habe mehrere Quellen gefunden und es könnte sich gerade so aufgehen.
Ich müsste noch so 0-4mm Luft zwischen Grafikkartenkühler und HDD-Case bekommen.
Ich werde mir diese Sachen nun mal kaufen und hoffe dass alles passt.
Werde auch Bilder von meinen Umbau hier rein stellen.

Falls noch jemand Antworten hat auf meine anderen Frage, nur her damit 


Gruß Markus


----------



## doenerladen07 (6. September 2009)

Also ich habe in meinem K62 die Kabel fast genauso verlegt, wie auf dem Bild welches du gepostet hast. Kabel hinter dem Mainboard verlegen ist also kein Problem.
Die Kabel der Lüftersteuerung zu verlgen wie du es vorhast, könnte ein klein wenig problematisch werden. Allerdings könnte man ein kleines Loch aus der Wand rausschneiden.

Bin auf Bilder gespannt. Mal sehen was du aus deinem Dragonlord machst


----------



## Markusretz (9. September 2009)

Habe nun mein Gehäuse bekommen und bin gleich mal umgezogen.
Leider bin ich noch lange nicht fertig, da für mein Gesamtumbau noch der neue Grafikkartenkühler und die Lüftersteuerung fehlt. Diese werden aber gleich bestellt.

Ich muss sagen, dass Gehäuse ist sehr hochwertig. Mein altes Thermaltake Soprano DX ist im Vergleich dazu richtig klapprig und ein Fliegengewicht.

Ein paar Sachen sind mir aber trotzdem aufgefallen, die ich an dem neuen Gehäuse nicht ganz so optimal finde (Achtug: Vieles ist jammern auf hohem Niveau  )

Als erstes viel mir die Verpackung auf:
Bestellt wurde bei Comtech. Wer entdeckt es?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiterhin ist zwar die Montage der Lüfter durch dieses Klickverfahren einfach, wenn die Aussparungen richtig wären. Ich musste daher trotzdem zum Schraubendreher greifen um den Hecklüfter und den Frontlüfter zu entfernen. Bei den Lüftern oben auf dem Case passte es wieder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mache Kabeldurchführungen (vor allem oben links oberhalb der CPU) sind so klein, dass man den 8-poligen Stromstecker kaum hindurch bekommt. Ich glaube ich habe dazu eine halbe Stunde gebraucht.

Die Festplattenentkopplung ist schon eine feine Sache. Leider habe ich erst eine ganze weile überlegt, wofür diese Plastikklebepads sind. Ein Blick in die Anleitung und ich war viel schlauer , da ich sowas von meinem alten Case nicht kannte.

Mehr negatives (was schon fast übertrieben ist) fällt mir gerade nicht mehr ein.

Die Kabelverlegung ist noch nicht fertig (also nicht wundern)

Anfang bis mitte nächster Woche werde ich meine Lüftersteuerung einbauen (aktuell auf dem Mainboard angeschlossen), mir noch ein paar schwarze SATA-Kabel kaufen. Die Farbe geht nun mal gar nicht 
Weiterhin wird noch der Grafikkartenkühler getauscht, da mein jetziger bald das zeitliche gesegnet hat. Der CPU-Kühler wird noch geschliffen und die Verkabelung aufgeräumt.

Dann gibts hoffentlich auch finale Bilder meines Umbaus


Gruß Markus


----------



## doenerladen07 (9. September 2009)

Hi Markus

hatte genau dasselbe Problem mit dem CPU Kabel. Hab auch bestimmt ne halbe Stunde vor dem Gehäuse gehockt und hab versucht es dadurchzuquetschen. Allerdings war bei mir ein kleiner Vorteil, dass ich nur ein 4 Pin Kaber durchbringen musste. 
Sieht aber auf jeden Fall top aus 

Bei mir kommt auch bald ein neuer CPU Kühler rein. Werde dann auch nochmal Bilder posten.


----------



## Markusretz (20. September 2009)

Mein Umbau ist nun abgeschlossen und ich kann nur sagen, dass sich der Aufwand rentiert hat.

Mein Problem wie weiter oben geschrieben mit den 290mm Gehäuseinnenmaß für den Grafikkartenkühler hat auch gerade so gepasst. Den Plastikabschluss des Kühlers muss ich etwas gegen den Festplattenkäfig drücken damit er reinpasst. Wäre die Grafikkarte nur 1cm tiefer im Gehäuse bzw. 1cm der Festplattenkäfig höher würde es nicht mehr passen. Glück gehabt

Die Lüftersteuerung im 5,25" Schacht war auch kein Problem. Die Stecker der Lüftersteuerung sind so klein, dass diese Problemlos durch die seitlichen Öffnungen passten.

Der Platz hinter dem Mainboardtray ist zwar ausreichend, aber anstelle 1cm wären 2cm wirklich sehr viel hilfreicher gewesen. Für normale Kabel zwar kein Problem, aber die dicken Netzteilkabel machten da schon mehr Probleme.

Gruß Markus


----------



## doenerladen07 (20. September 2009)

Hi Markus,

schaut super aus 
Hatte auch das Problem dass leider nur 1 cm Platz zwischen Mainboardtray und Wand bleiben.
Was für eine Lüftersteuerung hast du denn drin?

Bei mir ging es auch etwas vorran.
Ich habe mir den EKL Brocken gekauft. Kühlt ziemlich gut muss man sagen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um die Beleuchtung werde ich mich die nächsten Tage noch kümmern, habe mir so ein Teil gekauft, womit die Beleuchtung zur Musik blinkt ^^

MfG
doenerladen07


----------



## Markusretz (20. September 2009)

Nettes Bild.
Aber etwas fällt mir noch ein  Die Kabel vom Netzteil würde ich nicht unten sammeln, sondern gleich nach hinten wegführen. Platz ist auch genügend vorhanden und man sieht viel weniger

Ich habe von Scythe die Kaze Master Ace Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Scythe » Scythe KM02-BK Kaze Master Ace 5,25 Zoll - black

Was ich noch gemacht habe:
Die Originalen Lüfter sind alle raus gekommen. Als 140mm Variante (vorne + 2x oben) habe ich die Noisblocker XK1 mit 800 U/min drinnen
CPU + hinterer Lüfter sind die Noisblocker Multiframe mit 1200U/min.

Die Multiframe hatte ich noch von meinem alten Case übrig. Die anderen Lüfter habe ich wegen den LED's getauscht.
Aber im Moment überlege ich wieder mir evtl. ein paar Kaltlichtkathoden rein zubauen. Aber dass dauert noch etwas

Gruß Markus


----------



## doenerladen07 (20. September 2009)

Werde mir warscheinlich auch diese Lüftersteuerung kaufen.

Das Kabelmanagement werde ich irgendwann die Woche nochmal etwas verbessern.


----------

